# دورة فى برنامج الريفيت Revit



## baggar (6 يناير 2009)

مطلوب شخص او مركز متخصص لتقديم دورات فى برنامج
Revit Structure 2008
Revit Architecture 2008

من لدي الامكانيات القوية فى هذا البرنامج
نامل الاتصال بى فى بنغازي-ليبيا
عن طريق ال kbaggar -yahoo
​


----------



## boufellaga (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مستعد لتقديم دورات مجانية لتعلم برنامج revit architectre 2010 لجميع الإخوة العرب


----------



## mazinabdah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف التواصل معك بارك الله قيك


----------



## antonarc (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## baggar (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه المشاركة من
boufellaga
ولكن كيف يتم اعطاء هذه الدورات؟؟؟​


----------



## معتززززززز (28 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.architecturetopsecret.com/


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

والله يا ريت أخى الكريم تعمل لنا دوره بالمنتدى وانا أضمنلك الطلاب من دلوقتى 
ويكون جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## boufellaga (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جدول الدورات الخاصة تركيب و تعليم برنامج REVIT ARCHITECTURE 2010 French

الدورة الأولى بـ الجزائر - الجزائر في منتصف شهر ديسمبر 2009
الدورة الثانية بـ سطيف - الجزائر في منتصف شهر جانفي 2010
الدورة الثالثة بـ قسنطينة - الجزائر في منتصف شهر فيفري 2010
الدورة الرابعة بـ عنابة - الجزائر في منتصف شهر مارس 2010

الدورة الخامسة بـ الجماهيرية الليبية و لم يحدد الموعد مع الإخوة المهتمين 

الدورة السادسة بـ الجمهورية التونسية لم يحدد الموعد مع الإخوة المهتمين 

يرجى الاتصال بنا قصد تحديد المواعيد و تسجيل أكبر عدد ممكن في كل دورة على عنوان البريد


----------



## wild_lebled (17 نوفمبر 2009)

merci mon frere je suis avec vous NchALLAH


----------



## bennama (21 نوفمبر 2009)

salam je voulais savoir comment s'inscrire ?


----------



## H.F (21 نوفمبر 2009)

على فكرة الى حاط لينك الاركيتاكشر توب سيكريت
دروس الريفيت المعمارى هى سعرها غالى واحنا ان شاء الله ناويين نجيبها بسعر اقل بكتير
احنا جبنا منهم الماكس والفوتوشوب وكانت دروس مفيدة جدا بصراحة

لو حد عاوز نجيبله معانا اسطوانات الريفيت بنتفق انا وزمايلى عشان نجيبها بسعر مخفض
يا ريت تبلغونا ولو من اى مكان فالعالم مفيش مشكلة بس يكون عارف طريقة الشحن

وده للافادة فقط


----------



## benaiche (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*I want learn revit 2010*



boufellaga قال:


> انا مستعد لتقديم دورات مجانية لتعلم برنامج revit architectre 2010 لجميع الإخوة العرب


I want learn revit 2010 of je kunt send mij documenten
[email protected] in deze E-mail


----------



## benaiche (4 ديسمبر 2009)

I want learn revit of


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله


----------



## benaiche (6 يناير 2010)

I want learn revit
kan je send mij document of dvd's pleiz


----------



## عمرمحمد (15 يناير 2010)

الي الاخوة مستخدمين برنامج الريفيت المعماري 2010 لو سمحتم كنت عايز اعرف البرنامج بيتفعل ازاي 
انا ستبت البرنامج وكانت نسخة ترييل ولما خلص الشهر اصبحت نسخة ديمو ومش عارف اعمل ايه بحثت عن كراك يشغلها منفعش 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## م لؤى محمد (16 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كنيزة لطفي (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مقندس من مدينة قسنطينة و اود ان اعرف اين ستقام هاته الدورة في قسنطينة اواسط شهر فيفري ارجو الرد على [email protected] وشكرا.


----------



## Ahmed Selim18 (8 يونيو 2010)

عايز كتاب عن الريفت ياجماعة ......شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m.alkhdour (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 يناير 2011)

شرح فيديو بالعربي

http://amrselim.net/dm/?p=321


----------



## عمرو سليم (15 يناير 2011)

اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها 


شرح فيديو بالعربي

http://amrselim.net/dm/?p=321


----------

